# Windows 7 Service Pack 3 komischer Fehler



## Darkness08 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo leute,

ich habe heute entdeckt, dass unter system bei Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit angezeigt wird es sei Service Pack 3 installiert 
habt ihr vielleicht genauso einen Fehler oder hat mein windows vielleicht einen Fehler?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (26. Oktober 2009)

Hast du es direkt über Vista drüber installiert? Dann käme es sogar hin, denn Win7 ist in etwa genau das.  Vista SP3, dass Win7 angezeigt wird, könnte ein Bug sein.


----------



## El_Lute (26. Oktober 2009)

Foto büdde !!!


----------



## Darkness08 (26. Oktober 2009)

ich habe mir einen neuen pc zusammengestellt und alles war neu und der fehler ist seid heute^^ 

*Bild zu breit*


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Oktober 2009)

Jemand aus der Zukunft. 

Wie schnell sind eigentlich die neuen Geforce? 

SCNR. 

Würde sagen ist ein Bugs. Außer du hast plötzlich noch hunderte von Updates drauf.


----------



## Darkness08 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab keine Ahnung was es ist ich hoffe nur es geht wieder weg und ich habe mit nicht mein BS zerschossen oder so. Iss schon blöd in der Zukunft^^ früher häts das nich gegeben


----------



## mr_sleeve (26. Oktober 2009)

gibs zu du hast dich bei Microsoft eingehackt und dort den noch nicht geschriebenen service pack 3 geladen


----------



## Darkness08 (26. Oktober 2009)

ne das hab ich nur bei der Windows 7 Final version gemacht ^^

aber ich frage mich woher das kommt das muss ja von irgend einem update kommen


----------



## tom5520 (26. Oktober 2009)

hm. is ja echt komisch!


----------



## DeinSchicksal (26. Oktober 2009)

LOL
Wie geil...
ich will auch..


----------



## El_Lute (26. Oktober 2009)

Gib mal unter "Start"> "Programme/Dateien durchsuchen" *winver.exe* ein, und davon auch ein Screen, büdde!!!


----------



## Rotax (26. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir steht Service Pack 2. War eine frische Installation. Finale Version, also nix RC.


----------



## Darkness08 (26. Oktober 2009)

So biddeschön steht das gleiche 

*Bild zu breit*


----------



## El_Lute (26. Oktober 2009)

Das ist in der Tat sehr verwunderlich, kein Plan.

Aber angesichts der Tatsache, daß es SP3 noch nicht gibt und sonst alles läuft, würd ich mir keine weiteren Gedanken machen.
Ist aber schön die Zukunft von Windows7 zu sehen(bis SP3)


----------



## Klutten (26. Oktober 2009)

Bitte mal die Regeln für den Bilder-Upload beachten -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

Ich möchte nicht die ganze Zeit Bilder entfernen, die zu breit (900 Pixel maximal!!!) sind.


----------



## Darkness08 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ok entschuldigng ich achte drauf


ich hoffe das aber alles mit rechten dingen zugeht bei meinem windows nicht das das der schleichende tot durch komische fehler ist das wäre sind so toll


----------



## flipp (27. Oktober 2009)

Da dein Rechner noch neu ist, kannst doch einfach mal formatieren, sollte bei deinem Rechner nicht mehr als 1 Stunde dauern


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Oktober 2009)

Wohl eher in 30 Minuten. 
btw:
Ich hab kein SP3.


----------



## Sash (27. Oktober 2009)

lol. dauert noch 1j bis sp1 aber der hat schon 3.. pass mal auf das dir deswegen die cia nicht auf die schliche kommt..


----------



## Genghis99 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hmm - Das ATI Logo wird in diesem Screen normalerweise auch nicht angezeigt. Vielleicht ist das eine veränderte OEM Windows Version.

Oder die Pics gehören zum aktuellen Fake Thema.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

drück mal 

windowstaste + R 

und dann gib folgendes ein: 

winver 


und dann Enter. 

Steht immernoch SP3 da?


Edit: Arrrg Seite 2 übersehen  



Ja es scheint eine Art geleaktes Windows zu sein, du machst dir ja wohl sonst kaum die Mühe da ein ATI-Logo reinzubasteln nehm ich an?! 

Wer weiß wieviel Viren in deiner verbuggten-Leech Version drin sind


----------



## Darkness08 (27. Oktober 2009)

also mit dem richtigen Tool kann man das in ein paar sekunden machen da irgendwelche bilder reinzauber ich habe so eine frühe OEM version weil wegen kontakte und so  vielleicht liegt darin der fehler.

echt ist der screen auf jedenfall jungs


----------



## Bruce112 (27. Oktober 2009)

lol

schik den bild nach microsoft und verlang mal 1 milliarde euro ,
sagst du dann hab schon vorgearbeitet .Für euch 

man sollte am besten alles neu installieren (Frisch )

Wer kaspersky (736) installiert hatt 
funktioniert der leistungindex nicht bei windows 7


----------



## Darkness08 (27. Oktober 2009)

Bin mal gespannt ob der Fehler irgendwann wieder weg ist ^^ aber ich bin der 1. der das service pack 3 schon hat ab ins Guinness Buch


----------



## Railroadfighter (27. Oktober 2009)

Mit welchem Tool hast du denn das Logo eingefügt?

grüße, Railroads


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (28. Oktober 2009)

Is das auch normal, dass die Servicezeiten bei AMD-GPU basierten PCs drin stehen? O_o


----------



## Darkness08 (28. Oktober 2009)

nein das hab ich doch mit sonem programm gemacht das hatte ich vom kollege das trägt der alles automatisch ein wenn ich ATI anklicke als hersteller


----------



## KOF328 (28. Oktober 2009)

darf ich mal fragen ob du irgendwie windows 7 illegal runtergeladen oder gecrackt hast?


----------



## El_Lute (28. Oktober 2009)

Darkness08 schrieb:


> nein das hab ich doch mit sonem programm gemacht das hatte ich vom kollege das trägt der alles automatisch ein wenn ich ATI anklicke als hersteller


Da hast Du bei dem Tool dann auch die Auswahl auch das SP einzutragen?


----------



## Darkness08 (28. Oktober 2009)

ne windows iss legal nur ne frühe OEM version und das sp konnte man nirgendwo aussuchen^^


----------



## Katamaranoid (30. Januar 2010)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> lol
> 
> schik den bild nach microsoft und verlang mal 1 milliarde euro ,
> sagst du dann hab schon vorgearbeitet .Für euch
> ...



naja, du darfst doch weder das OS Rückentwickeln, noch es in irgendeiner anderen art und weise umschreiben, verändern etc.... steht doch in der Lizenzvereinbarung.... 
was man alles so liest, wenn einem langweilig ist...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Januar 2010)

Katamaranoid@ Du bist der erte von dem ich gehört habe der sie gelesen hat!! Aber recht hast du Windows ist kein Open Source Programm also nicht offen jede Programmzeile gehört Microsoft. Und darf bestimmen was du machen darfst und was nicht!


----------



## Katamaranoid (31. Januar 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Katamaranoid@ Du bist der erte von dem ich gehört habe der sie gelesen hat!! Aber recht hast du Windows ist kein Open Source Programm also nicht offen jede Programmzeile gehört Microsoft. Und darf bestimmen was du machen darfst und was nicht!



*
was man alles so liest, wenn einem langweilig ist... *

deswegen beton ich das nochmal


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht ists ein harter Virus der dich verwirrt und verarscht.
SP3 bei 7 ist schon heftig. Vielleicht eine Verwechslung zwischen XP und 7 Daten ...?^^


----------



## Katamaranoid (31. Januar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Vielleicht ists ein harter Virus der dich verwirrt und verarscht.
> SP3 bei 7 ist schon heftig. Vielleicht eine Verwechslung zwischen XP und 7 Daten ...?^^


du meinst wohl eher vista oder  ? 
denn bei xp ist doch eigentlich eine neu installation fällig...


----------



## Citrex (13. April 2010)

Hy Leute Ich hab das selbe Problem: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (13. April 2010)

Citrex schrieb:


> Hy Leute Ich hab das selbe Problem:
> 
> http://cin3fix.bplaced.com/Current-Stuff/PCHardware.pnghttp://cin3fix.bplaced.com/Current-Stuff/PCHardware.png




Also dat sieht mal schwer bearbeitet aus


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. April 2010)

Citrex schrieb:


> Hy Leute Ich hab das selbe Problem:
> 
> http://cin3fix.bplaced.com/Current-Stuff/PCHardware.png


Das einzige Problem was Du hast ist, dass Du ein illegales Windows benutzt und auch noch ganz ungeniert hier damit auftrittst


----------



## Citrex (13. April 2010)

Sry aber die Lizenz ist legal, ich kann dir sogar die rechnung schiken wanst wilst 
Es wurden nur ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen:

Style
Name


Das Windows based on the Windows 7 Ultimate  es wurde weder mit einem Loader, noch mit einem Hack manipuliert.
Wenn das so ist, dürfte man nicht einmal den Tune Up Styler benutzen -.-'


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. April 2010)

Genau und deswegen findet man wenn man nach "UndeadCrows" + WIndows sucht, haufenweise illegale Downlaods von den "Gamer" Editions  

Sicherlich schon mit Trojaner und Rootkit vorinstalliert.


----------



## Citrex (13. April 2010)

Wenn das so ist, hett ich es schon mitbekommen ^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. April 2010)

Citrex schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, hett ich es schon mitbekommen ^



*hust* 

Siehe anhang (beim googlen einige Downloads + Bilder gefunden), natürlich Zufällig kleines Design, gleiche Logo`s, gleiche Icons, und die gleiche Gamer-Bezeichnung. Sorry aber du kannst andere für dumm verkaufen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. April 2010)

Zumal das ne englische Ausgabe von Windows ist, wer hlolt sich den sowas feiwillig wenns auch ne deutsche gibt.
Auf deine Ausrede bin ich aber jetzt mal gespannt.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. April 2010)

Es soll Leute geben die bevorzugen das Englische. 

Aber zum Bild. Das scheint erstens gefaked zu sein und wie gesagt, dein Windows ist zu 99% nicht legal. Von daher würde ich deinen Anhang löschen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. April 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Es soll Leute geben die bevorzugen das Englische.




Genau die Standardausrede


----------



## ghostadmin (13. April 2010)

Meins ist in Deutsch.... Willst nen Bild sehen?


----------



## Neodrym (13. April 2010)

hmm .. win 7 style ... win vista OS


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. April 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Meins ist in Deutsch.... Willst nen Bild sehen?



Das wollte ich damit nicht sagen  

Es geht mir nur darum das er mich nicht für dumm verkaufen brauch, es ist genau die Kopie die ich da als Anhang hochgeladen habe, eine Illegale Version von UndeadCrows


----------



## Citrex (13. April 2010)

Zum English Punkt: ich verwende es, weil ich es gern mag (ist jetzt kein Joke)

Zum Punkt illegal: warum komme ich dann durch den http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/validate/ test durch?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. April 2010)

Citrex@ Zum English Punkt: ich verwende es, weil ich es gern mag (ist jetzt kein Joke)

Hahahahahhahhahahhah, der war nicht schlecht!!!!!

edit: Sag mal für wie blöd hälts du uns eigentlich?? Viele von uns und ich auch sind alte Haasen im PC Bereich mit teilweise 20 oder bei mir sind es fast 30 Jahre Erfahrung, also hör auf so ein Shit zu erzählen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. April 2010)

Citrex schrieb:


> Zum English Punkt: ich verwende es, weil ich es gern mag (ist jetzt kein Joke)
> 
> Zum Punkt illegal: warum komme ich dann durch den http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/validate/ test durch?



omg, wofür wurden wohl Activator`s und Loader gemacht? Oder noch einfacher, Volumenlizensen wo man garnciht erst aktivieren muss? 

Und selbst wenn du deine Orig-Lizens in diese Raubkopie eingetragen hast, ist es schon illegal, da du nicht legal den Datenträger saugen kannst. Zumal es echt mutig ist in diese Virenverseuchten Versionen die Lizens einzutragen (der Key ist bestimmt schon auf dem Server vom Ersteller dieser Version gespeichert ).


----------



## ghostadmin (13. April 2010)

Merkt ihr eigentlich das es hier schon lange nicht mehr um "Windows 7 Service Pack 3 komischer Fehler" geht?^^


----------



## Klutten (13. April 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Merkt ihr eigentlich das es hier schon lange nicht mehr um "Windows 7 Service Pack 3 komischer Fehler" geht?^^


...und darum ist hier jetzt auch Schluss - zumal schon der Titel der Knaller ist.


----------

